# Available bunnies in WA state



## Scooterbug (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't have pictures of everyone yet, not everyone is yet available either, but I thought I would simply post them so I could get the word out ahead of time. I am in Western Washington, and the rabbits will go on a contract, and will be returned to me if it doesn't work out. I also like updates, to make sure all is well. 

Brody: an approx. 4 year old Mini Rex buck who is set to be neutered at the beginning of February. I got him from a livestock sale to keep him from being bought as food. He is sweet but shy, but with consistent handling will come around. He has "TANK" tattooed in his ear. $60 adoption fee.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 22, 2011)

very cute, can you mail him to us--just kidding. Shouldn't be a problem. Always thought Otters were gorgeous. Good luck.


----------



## tommysmommy (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi there, 

I am new here and have been doing my research before we decide on adopting a bunny. I am located in Tacoma, Wa. Is that very far from you? If it's not TOO far, I would love to hear about more of the bunnies you have available for adoption!

Thanks! =)


----------



## Scooterbug (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi tommysmommy!

I'm only about 40 minutes from Tacoma, so thats not far at all. If I can figure out how to send you a message I'll give you my email and phone number.


----------

